# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Vừa mắt ngon miệng với miến trộn Trung Liệt - Quán ăn ở Hà Nội

## haiyen.1008

> *Miến trộn Trung Liệt*
> _Địa chỉ: 115A, E4 Trung Liệt, Đống Đa, Hà Nội._
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Miến trộn Trung Liệt*


Sành ăn ở Hà Nội đồng nghĩa với việc bạn phải biết thật nhiều quán ăn ngon lẩn khuất trong mọi ngóc ngách, vỉa hè. Và quán Thắm Thơm Béo là một địa chỉ bạn nên viết thêm vào cuốn cẩm nang ăn uống của mình.




Nằm trong ngõ Trung Liệt, quán Thắm Thơm Béo không phải là quán ăn dễ tìm, nhưng không hề khó với những bạn muốn thưởng thức món ngon. Ngõ nằm đối diện với phòng khám đa khoa Maria – 65 Thái Thịnh, đi sâu vào ngõ khoảng 100m, bạn sẽ thấy một quầy ăn bầy ven sân của khu tập thể cũ. Bạn sẽ được ăn dưới những tán cây mát mẻ thay vì ngồi trong nhà, thi vị hơn nhiều phải không?


_Miến nước
_


Thực đơn của quán gồm:
Món ăn:Bánh đa trộn: 30.000 đồng/ bát
Bánh đa nước: 30.000 đồng/ bát
Miến trộn: 30.000 đồng/ bát
Miến: 30.000 đồng/ bát
Đồ uống:Sữa: 5.000 đồng/ cốc
Nước mía: 10.000 đồng/ cốc
Trà đá: 2.000 đồng/ cốc
(Thực đơn cập nhật tới ngày 22/08/2012)


_Bánh đa cua trộn
_


Được lòng thực khách nhất ở quán là món trộn. Một bát trộn sẽ có nguyện liệu chính là miến hoặc bánh đa cua, cùng với giá, hành khô, giò, đậu, thịt bò, rau muống, dùng cùng với một bát nước dùng đậm vị cua. Một bát trộn đầy ắp sẽ khiến bạn vừa no bụng vừa hài lòng sau khi cất công mày mò tới đây.





Quán mở cửa liên tục từ 7h tới 20h, cô chủ quán rất vui tính và đội ngũ phục vụ khá nhanh nhẹn. Với ẩm thực Hà Nội, bạn không cần phải tìm tới những quán ăn có cửa kính, có điều hòa mới tìm thấy sự hài lòng, đúng không?




> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Miến trộn Trung Liệt*



Nguồn: didau.org

Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Hà Nội – cac quan an o Ha Noi

----------


## lunas2

nhìn béo ngậy nhỉ, mik cũng thick ăn miến trộm hnao qua đây ăn mới dc

----------


## jhonnyboy

nhìn ngon quá đê !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Chimera

thắm thơm béo  :cuoi:

----------


## littlegirl

trông béo thật! :cuoi1:

----------


## rose

béo ngậy, ngon thế

----------


## tonkin

Chảy nước miếng

----------


## vstquanghiep

có phải chỗ này trà đá tự phục vụ, nước dùng thêm thoải mái đúng không. trung bình 30k/bát, bán cả ngày chia 2 ca thì phải ?????

----------


## lovetravel

trông ngon phết nhẩy

----------


## littlelove

ui, trông ngon thế

----------


## hanoidauyeu345

hôm nào mình phải giới thiệu cho mấy đồng nghiệp qua đó ăn thử xem sao? Gần cty vậy mà chưa vào ăn. hic.

----------


## Mituot

duyệt  :cuoi1: 
Miến trộn trung liệt :X

----------


## wildrose

chưa ăn bao giờ phải thử thôi

----------


## Alyaj

miến trốn, bánh đa trộn đều thích hết á  :cuoi1:

----------

